# Ebay and the intl shipping centers?



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I ship jeep parts internationally and the packages are usually left alone as reported by my buyers but I do have a higher rate of insurance claims when shipping internationally unfortunately.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

drewsuf82 said:


> PayPal made me ship the box through ebay which ebay is making me ship the item to some processing center.


Oh, interesting. Why are they doing this?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ya thats interesting, i never heard of that.


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

mistergreen said:


> Oh, interesting. Why are they doing this?


I'm not sure. When I tried to ship through PayPal it told me that the address was invalid. When I shipped through eBay it told me that I was eligible for the seller protection there. 
I'm sure they're using the shipping centers to keep sellers from drastically overcharging for intl shipping. That or lying on customs forms.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------

